# Semaine de congés payés fractionnée



## David (11 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,

Je démarre un contrat le 9 janvier prochain. Les parents ont posé 3 semaines en août et 1 semaine à noël qui sont communes à mes congés payés.
Ils posent 3 autres semaines supplémentaires dans l'année. C'est donc un contrat de 45 semaines.
Je souhaite poser ma 5ème semaine de CP en la fractionnant en fonction de mes besoins (ponts...) en plusieurs jours sur l'année.
Même si je ne travaille que les lundi, mardi, jeudi, vendredi, vais-je bien pouvoir poser 6 jours ouvrables dans l'année, séparément, quelque soit ces jours?

Merci pour réponses.

Cordialement,


----------



## Nanou91 (11 Décembre 2022)

A voir avec les collègues qui maîtrisent le sujet mais à mon sens Non.
Pour l'employeur, les semaines d'absences doivent être des semaines complètes. Donc je suppose que c'est pareil pour le salarié. Et chaque semaine est décomptée pour 6 jours.


----------



## Chippie (11 Décembre 2022)

Je dirai non dans les 6j sont compris le mercredi et le samedi sur lesquels vous ne poserez pas de congés puisque non travaillés. En réalité il ne resterai que 4j que vous poserez sur les jours habituellement travaillés.

Ex 10h/j sur 4j = 40h Sem
6j = une Sem = 40h
Si vous prenez 3x 2j  ( lundi ,mardi ) cela représente en temps 60h  alors qu'une semaine d'activité ne représentent que 40h vous auriez pris 2j de trop. Je ne suis pas sûr que l'employeur soit d'accord.
Donc à prendre en jour ouvré.
Il en va de même pour la rémunération on ne proratise pas la rémunération en jour de congé.


----------



## MeliMelo (11 Décembre 2022)

Comme les collègues, nous n'avons pas le droit de "perler" nos congés. Nous devons prendre des semaines entières. Sinon ce sont des jours pour convenance personnelle, avec accord de l'employeur, donc déduits du salaire.


----------



## David (12 Décembre 2022)

Et si la semaine posée contient un jour férié ?


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (12 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,  pour pouvoir récupérer un férié,  il faut que le férié tombé sur un jour habituellement travaillé,  qu'il soit sur une semaine de congés payés et que ce soit un contrat en année complète.


----------



## assmatzam (12 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour 

Non notre ccn parle de semaines. 
donc nous devons prendre nos congés en semaines complètes et non en jours éparpillées


----------



## Chippie (12 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour 

GénéralMétal  où est-il fait mention qu'un jour férié n'est récupérable qu'en année complété ?


----------



## Chippie (12 Décembre 2022)

Il n'est pas interdit de prendre 1 j de congé  s'il vous reste 2 jours de congés va bien falloir les poser un moment. 
On acquis pas les congés en semaines compléte mais en jour, vous faites quoi du reste s'il vous reste 4 ou 5 j de congé ?


----------



## kikine (12 Décembre 2022)

c'est de la pur logique en AC tu as l'obligation de poser 30 jours de cp ouvrables or quand il y a 1 férié se jour ne compte pas donc oui tu peux (et même doit) poser ce jour ailleurs en solitaire
en AI c'est différent car tu as + de 30 jours de congés posés sur les périodes d'absences de l'enfant, les cp eux sont a rémunérer, il n'y a pas de notion de pose de cp puisqu'ils sont à part et payés en +


----------



## Chippie (12 Décembre 2022)

Pour moi les congés peuvent être prit séparément en équivalence à une semaine de travaille. Pour David la semaine représente 4 j ouvrés = 6 j ouvrables.
Ou est le problème ?  La pose du jour de congé se fera sur un jour habituellement travaillé, mais au nombre de 4 et non 6.


----------



## kikine (12 Décembre 2022)

Chippie a dit: 


> Pour moi les congés peuvent être prit séparément en équivalence à une semaine de travaille. Pour David la semaine représente 4 j ouvrés = 6 j ouvrables.
> Ou est le problème ?  La pose du jour de congé se fera sur un jour habituellement travaillé, mais au nombre de 4 et non 6.


NON pour toi peut être mais ce n'est pas ce que dit la CCN qui elle ne parle QUE de semaines d'absence et non de jours point ! sinon cela fausse tous les calculs de cp, régularisation..
on ne fait pas à sa sauce on suit la législation


----------



## Chippie (12 Décembre 2022)

en AI c'est différent car tu as + de 30 jours de congés posés sur les périodes d'absences de l'enfant, les cp eux sont a rémunérer, il n'y a pas de notion de pose de cp puisqu'ils sont à part et payés en +

Kikine + de 30 j de congés ?  On ne peut acquérir plus de 30 j soit 5 sem sauf exception fractionnement, congés pour enfant etc...
Tout ce qui dépasse le cadre des 5 Sem de congé, ne peut être considéré comme du congé. Surtout s'il y a multi-employeur. Je fais la distinction entre les 5 Sem de congés et les semaines d'absence complémentaires qui en l'occurrence ne nous concerne pas si ce n'est qu'elles ont été déduites de la mensu, reste à surveiller que le PE prends bien toutes ses semaines.
Je fais également la distinction entre la rémunération et la pose et le décompte des congés payés et cela même en AI 
C'est sûr qu'un contrat sur 36 Sem pas besoin de décompter. 
Mais AI 46 Sem on se retrouve dans le même contexte qu'un contrat AC avec un droit au fractionnement et au jour férié rémunéré ou récupérable si toutes fois les conditions sont remplies. 
Il n'est pas fait de distinction dans les textes entre AC et AI à ce sujet


----------



## Chippie (12 Décembre 2022)

Je vais me replonger dans les textes


----------



## Missunivers (14 Décembre 2022)

Général métal je suis en année  incomplète et je récupère mon férié quand y tombe un jour dans mes congés


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (14 Décembre 2022)

En fait en AI ton férié est chômé sur les semaines de congés acquis.

Certains disent qu''il faudrait que celui-ci soit payé en plus de la rémunération habituelle le mois concerné.  

Rien n'autorise à le récupérer car il n'y a pas de notion de pose de jours ouvrables en AI.

Ce n'est pas parce que X ou Y le fait que c'est autorisé.


----------



## loli33 (14 Décembre 2022)

Tout est possible à partir du moment où c'est prévu dans le contrat. Perso il m'arrive de poser des jours perlés une ou deux fois par an, généralement pour faire le pont (l'avantage de procéder ainsi : ce sont mes CP, mes dates, les familles ne peuvent pas me le refuser puisque déterminé et indiqué à l'avance), et pour ça je me base tout simplement sur mes droits, à savoir pour une année complète travaillée 30 jours ouvrables, avec 1 jour posé = 1 jour ouvrable soustrait de mes congés (ou 2 jours s'il s'agit d'un vendredi)


----------

